
Show HN: DETA – Code and share small web programs without thinking about servers - abdelhai
https://deta.sh/
======
mxek
Hi HN,

I'm working with abdelhai on DETA. We want to make it super easy to create
usable and sharable cloud scripts and data out of a toolbox of simple
services.

Any feedback is greatly appreciated!

------
vivagn
This seems like yet another „serverless platform“... why would I put my
production logic on your platform if you might not survive for another year?

~~~
abdelhai
Thanks for your question. Valid concerns. Our main goal is to save developer's
time. For the specific use cases we support (internal tools, scripts, etc), we
feel like the convenience and productivity gain are worth the trade-off.

Regarding leaving the platform – DETA is built on top of AWS and you could
choose to run it inside your own account with little to no impact to the
benefits.

